# s'attachait pour moi à vivre



## L'equilibrista

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais vous soumettre cette phrase que je dois traduire en italien mais dont je ne comprends pas du tout le sens.
C'est un extrait d'un roman, "Edouard".

_"Je ne sais pas quelle déplaisance s'attachait pour moi à vivre avec des gens, ..."_

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens du verbe "s'attacher à".
Mon essai tout à fait maladroit:

"non so quale sgradevolezza si attaccasse a me nel vivere con persone, ..."

Merci pour votre aide précieux .


----------



## Missrapunzel

Euh, j'ai du mal à comprendre le sens aussi. 
_s'attachait *pour* moi *à* vivre avec des gens_ ne me semble pas très français. 
La langue originale de ce roman est le français?


----------



## L'equilibrista

Oui oui, c'est du vieux français.
"Edouard", par Mme de Duras (1825).


----------



## Corsicum

Une interprétation : 
«_ attachait_ » : était liée de façon inexpliquée
_"Je ne sais pas d’ou me venait cette déplaisance que j’avais à vivre avec des gens, ..."_
_"Je ne connais pas l’origine, la nature de cette déplaisance que j’avais à vivre avec des gens, ..."_

Pour la traduction je suis incapable de me prononcer ?


----------



## L'equilibrista

Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Un tentativo:

Non capisco che spiacevolezza mi prendesse nel vivere con persone...

__________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## Curandera

_Des tentatives:_

_'Non so perché mi risultasse così spiacevole vivere con delle persone...'_
_'Non so spiegare l'origine/il perché di questo mio malessere a vivere con delle persone..._'
_'Non riesco a spiegarmi quanto sgradevole fosse per me vivere con delle persone...'_


----------

